# Victorian farmhouse..Cambridgeshire 2015



## Mikeymutt (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks to jsp for this one.visited with rubex and we both really liked this one.a three storey house in reasonably good condition really.mainly empty but a few bits and bobs in here


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2015)

Proper farmhouse this one.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2015)

Lovely looking farmhouse,worthy of restoring.As always superb shots.


----------



## jskinner (Oct 1, 2015)

Lovely house, I get the feeling the owners had a LOT of money with a fireplace that big and a shower... Shame it's been left to rot but good report.


----------



## degenerate (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice one Mikey


----------

